# Finding woodworking contracts



## tncarpenter (Jul 17, 2012)

About 1/2 my business is woodworking related. Most of my work has been word of mouth. I've had some moderate success with Custommade.com. I'm also on a couple of other websites for wood product manufacturing with no luck.

For those that selling woodworking i.e. wood products, furniture, etc. Where have you found success finding contracts?


----------



## GreenDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

tncarpenter said:


> About 1/2 my business is woodworking related. Most of my work has been word of mouth. I've had some moderate success with Custommade.com. I'm also on a couple of other websites for wood product manufacturing with no luck.
> 
> For those that selling woodworking i.e. wood products, furniture, etc. Where have you found success finding contracts?


I think you should promote your business online for which you need a hair an SEO expert then you may get more and more business related to you.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Custom woodworking is a very difficult business. The market is very small, and the customers are typically very affluent. The woodworkers who are successful develop their own style and find ways to be seen by the target audience. Some cities have co-ops and craftsman's guilds that can help. You can't succeed recreating what can be had cheaper in a furniture store. You need better quality and/or design. The fact is that building custom is very time consuming. When you take into consideration the design stage and meetings with the client, lumber selection, milling, shaping, joinery, etc., it's hard to charge enough to make a profit. Not saying it can't be done, but you need to set your target on the wealthy and produce high-end. Low to mid range you're going to be out-priced.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A Custom Wood Working Contract is not much different than any other contract.

Describe the project. 

SOW- How & what it will be built out of.

Payment schedule.

Time frame.

Legal stuff etc.


----------

